# golden age of computers is over



## Wolfstrike (Jun 2, 2018)

The people who invented computers had a libertarian mind set.
Everything the computer could do was intended to be free.
Bill Gates literally walked into becoming the richest man in the world because other people wouldn't take IBMs money to monopolize

I canceled my internet because they demanded 60 bucks per month and have an attitude like they don't give a fk
The truth was I planned for it to be temporary, but I haven't missed it at all.(I just have phone internet)
It's in believable, they don't give a crap about user accessibility, or fixing errors that arise.
No access to files on your own phone, no way to delete apps.
No restore discs for computers...
No clear descriptions of products...
Incompetent tech support.
Companies hiding their phone numbers..
Now, everyone has their dishwasher hooked up to the internet, they don't give a crap about anything other than collecting money


----------



## John Shaw (Jun 2, 2018)

??


----------



## Rustic (Jun 2, 2018)

Wolfstrike said:


> The people who invented computers had a libertarian mind set.
> Everything the computer could do was intended to be free.
> Bill Gates literally walked into becoming the richest man in the world because other people wouldn't take IBMs money to monopolize
> 
> ...


----------



## evenflow1969 (Jun 2, 2018)

Wolfstrike said:


> The people who invented computers had a libertarian mind set.
> Everything the computer could do was intended to be free.
> Bill Gates literally walked into becoming the richest man in the world because other people wouldn't take IBMs money to monopolize
> 
> ...


I did some of that original coding and I did not get rich! I intended to make money it was hard work. I thank god for mans lazyness everyday! Almost every back door I created then still exists today. Thank you copy and paste!


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 2, 2018)

Wolfstrike said:


> The people who invented computers had a libertarian mind set.
> Everything the computer could do was intended to be free.
> Bill Gates literally walked into becoming the richest man in the world because other people wouldn't take IBMs money to monopolize
> 
> ...





> Everything the computer could do was intended to be free.



Sure buddy, let's have some brandy this time....


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 2, 2018)

evenflow1969 said:


> Wolfstrike said:
> 
> 
> > The people who invented computers had a libertarian mind set.
> ...


Don't you miss the old days of mainframe destruction through the back door?


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 2, 2018)

Now coding will be taught in public schools in Arkanslaw...


----------



## evenflow1969 (Jun 2, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfstrike said:
> ...


Shutting one down is not the most damaging, I prefered putting small errors in so they had to fix every thing they sent out. Way bigger issue than shutting down. B ack doors are still all over the place , if I wnat in it is just a matter of time!


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 2, 2018)

evenflow1969 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > evenflow1969 said:
> ...


Do they still make random address generators?


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 2, 2018)

Why would a dishwasher be hooked up to the internet when an RS-323 cable would work as an interface...


----------



## evenflow1969 (Jun 2, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


yes, all that old code exists still today from people taking short cuts of copying and pasting old code. Any loop or code you can think of can be found on open source and math labs at universities. Hell I just replaced a grocery store chains software they were still using windows 3.1. All those old ftp protocalls can be called at any time. All that is still in the miocrosoft reference library and still can be called upon in windows at any time.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 2, 2018)

evenflow1969 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > evenflow1969 said:
> ...


Yeah, it's been a long time since FORTRAN Classes..My last was Window 95...But basic is still used so it's easier than one may think.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Jun 2, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Fortran is still in heavy use for mathmatical computations today. I still use the old comma delimited databasing becuase it is so much simpler, comm del does not care if the entry is long,short, or any other thing it just sits between it delimiter, count the right amount of commas and it returns the right answer. So much simpler!


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 2, 2018)

evenflow1969 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > evenflow1969 said:
> ...


I had to take it for an electronic engineering degree..I was so used to doing it in my head I never felt the need to have a computer do it.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 2, 2018)

I am ready to have a database and a processor installed in the part of my brain that is not used much, pretty much all of it since becoming a senior citizen, golden years my ass..


----------



## evenflow1969 (Jun 2, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> I am ready to have a database and a processor installed in the part of my brain that is not used much, pretty much all of it since becoming a senior citizen, golden years my ass..


Ya,old sucks! The last time I was single I would walk into the bars and women would buy me drinks, now they try to help me cross the street.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 2, 2018)

evenflow1969 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > I am ready to have a database and a processor installed in the part of my brain that is not used much, pretty much all of it since becoming a senior citizen, golden years my ass..
> ...


Sucks..


----------



## evenflow1969 (Jun 2, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


I would certainly rather have the drinks and what came after. I can get across the street by my slef thank you!


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 2, 2018)

evenflow1969 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > evenflow1969 said:
> ...


Do they give jaywalking tickets to seniors with a walker?


----------



## Wolfstrike (Jun 2, 2018)

I code my 2d games in visual basic 6


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 3, 2018)

Wolfstrike said:


> The people who invented computers had a libertarian mind set.
> Everything the computer could do was intended to be free.
> Bill Gates literally walked into becoming the richest man in the world because other people wouldn't take IBMs money to monopolize
> 
> ...


Linus?  Linus Torvalds?  Is that you?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 4, 2018)

Sorry guy, but your head is buried in the sand if you think people were writing code/building boxes without regard to profits.
  In the "good ol' days of computing", whenever that was...I am going to guess you are referring to the 80's... it was all out war. A blood bath. Companies were ripping each other off as a matter of policy.  And Bill Gates didn't become a billionaire because he was the only one who wanted to make any money - he was decades ahead of his time in realizing that there is more money in software than hardware.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 26, 2018)

Wolfstrike said:


> The people who invented computers had a libertarian mind set.
> Everything the computer could do was intended to be free.
> Bill Gates literally walked into becoming the richest man in the world because other people wouldn't take IBMs money to monopolize
> 
> ...


You must have meant the PC. Servers, especially (VMWare) virtual servers, are still going strong.


----------



## my2¢ (Jun 27, 2018)

Oh for the good old days: mainframe, COBOL, JCL, awakened at 2:30am call by computer operator then at that hour having to head to the office and use core dump to debug a program I never seen before.  I had a good time.


----------



## Tinhatter (Jul 20, 2019)

Wolfstrike said:


> The people who invented computers had a libertarian mind set.
> Everything the computer could do was intended to be free.
> Bill Gates literally walked into becoming the richest man in the world because other people wouldn't take IBMs money to monopolize
> 
> ...




For over five years I paid Comcast (likely THE worst company around) $90 a month. For that I got like 80 TV channels (only ten or less was ever worth watching), and most of those channels would periodically go off-air, pixelate, jump from side-to-side, or the sound would go out of sync. Customer service never fixed squat. I finally flipped Comcast the birdie, Got VDSL for $50 a month, and now I have unrestricted internet, plus I can watch all the free TV shows and movies I can track down anytime I want, plus my phone bill is included in the deal. The internet rocks for me....and I expect Comcast still sucks!


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 21, 2019)

As far as internet goes...Comcast, AT&T work flawlessly...as long as everything _happens_ flawlessly. Meaning, as long as everything just keeps working - they are great. It's when something happens outside of expected things is when they fall apart. And they fall apart with flair. 
 Anytime I have had any problems and call support, over and over I know more than they do. Getting past the wall of front line support who are nothing but robots reading off of a software program that goes off of cue words is maddening. It doesn't matter if you begin the call by saying "I already reset everything" I did this and that... they likely don't even know what you are saying since the language gap is excruciating.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 21, 2019)

Wolfstrike said:


> The people who invented computers had a libertarian mind set.
> Everything the computer could do was intended to be free.
> Bill Gates literally walked into becoming the richest man in the world because other people wouldn't take IBMs money to monopolize
> 
> ...


Nothing is free. All the stuff must be manufactured, the networks maintained.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 21, 2019)

Wolfstrike said:


> I code my 2d games in visual basic 6


Chicken Torcher?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 21, 2019)

iamwhatiseem said:


> As far as internet goes...Comcast, AT&T work flawlessly...as long as everything _happens_ flawlessly. Meaning, as long as everything just keeps working - they are great. It's when something happens outside of expected things is when they fall apart. And they fall apart with flair.
> Anytime I have had any problems and call support, over and over I know more than they do. Getting past the wall of front line support who are nothing but robots reading off of a software program that goes off of cue words is maddening. It doesn't matter if you begin the call by saying "I already reset everything" I did this and that... they likely don't even know what you are saying since the language gap is excruciating.


I used to just tell them I've done everything they're going to ask me to do so don't bother and just connect me with an upper level tech.  If they hem and haw and insist we start from the beginning I tell them to get a supervisor, I tell the supervisor that none of his or her people can help me, they don't have the skill set, connect me with someone with much more advanced knowledge.  
Now I find the direct Tech support line and bypass the front rank drones...........


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 21, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > As far as internet goes...Comcast, AT&T work flawlessly...as long as everything _happens_ flawlessly. Meaning, as long as everything just keeps working - they are great. It's when something happens outside of expected things is when they fall apart. And they fall apart with flair.
> ...



 I have been trying all last week to get my Mother's telephone number transferred to here. 
The tech gave us a temporary number and said in about 4 days call and we should be able to transfer the number. Not that f*cking simple. It shouldn't be this hard.
I have so far talked to 4 different people all say the same thing... an error appears that says number is not portable and belongs to another member. I am saying no shit!..That member lives with us now! I have all of her info...PIN number...passwords...address..."secret word"...all of it. 
I am getting no where. At this point I am ready to kidnap an AT&T tech and hold him hostage until it get's fixed.


----------



## Tinhatter (Jul 21, 2019)

iamwhatiseem said:


> As far as internet goes...Comcast, AT&T work flawlessly...as long as everything _happens_ flawlessly. Meaning, as long as everything just keeps working - they are great. It's when something happens outside of expected things is when they fall apart. And they fall apart with flair.
> Anytime I have had any problems and call support, over and over I know more than they do. Getting past the wall of front line support who are nothing but robots reading off of a software program that goes off of cue words is maddening. It doesn't matter if you begin the call by saying "I already reset everything" I did this and that... they likely don't even know what you are saying since the language gap is excruciating.



I would not know about the internet. After Comcast screwed me over the cable-TV, there was zero chance I was going to give them a shot with internet. AT&T had something that disqualified them....think it was time limits on how long or often you can use it. I went with Sonic. Had three outages in the past 2+ years. First one was fixed by a phone call. Second one a repairman had to come out. Last one I had to bring in the router for them to fiddle with. Each time the problems actually got fixed, unlike with Comcast's blowing smoke up the tailpipe con-artistry....plus the problems with Comcast cable-TV was the same exact crap over and over about every two to three months. Multiply that by like five years, and it makes me sound pretty dang stupid for putting up with it for so long!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 21, 2019)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


I found those are the problems that need someone who's done it before to help otherwise you're stuck going around in circles.  This last time opening a new account (you have to when you move back after being gone a year) it wouldn't take my phone number, "belongs to another account".  When I called this time I got lucky, all the tech did was combine the two accounts, problem fixed.  You might want to have them combine your and your mother's account, if they can figure that out it will be fixed.........


----------

